# need some luck



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

all humans please cross your fingers & hedgehogs cross quills
I got a job interview today. wish me luck in dropping the unemployeed title


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck Jake, rock it out!


----------



## pugnacious (Feb 9, 2011)

Everything croosed for you over here !

Catherine


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can do it!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sending GREAT vibes your way!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

They put me to work right away. My Hands are blue.... really.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! I kept meaning to tell you I was pulling for you - but kept getting side-tracked all day...

Congratulations!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

uuummm...congrats...but why are your hands blue?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

MissC said:


> uuummm...congrats...but why are your hands blue?


I was wondering the same thing lol.  Maybe they turned blue from keeping his fingers crossed.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I was wondering that too... His signature says something about Sonic... I don't know... It sounds to me like this guy spent the day dying hedgehogs. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I was wondering that too... His signature says something about Sonic... I don't know... It sounds to me like this guy spent the day dying hedgehogs. :lol:


 :lol:

:shock: World's toughest job.


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmm... I guess SOMEONE has to do it!

Grats on the job dude


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new Smurf milking job!


:lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

V2Neal said:


> Congrats on the new Smurf milking job!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

congrats! 

Maybe he's the 4th member of the Blue Man Group


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> Maybe he's the 4th member of the Blue Man Group


 :lol:

I can't believe he left us hanging like this. It makes me feel so...so...um...'blue'.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I work at a chemical fertilizer plant and the blue is from a blue dye that gets added to the chemicals. I wish it was the blueman group lol with that kinda money I could get a tiger if I wanted....but it might eat me :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Jake said:


> I work at a chemical fertilizer plant and the blue is from a blue dye that gets added to the chemicals. I wish it was the blueman group lol with that kinda money I could get a tiger if I wanted....but it might eat me :lol:


Jake, why do they add the blue dye to fertilizers? I garden a lot and always wondered why that blue stuff?


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Its a liquid fertilizer we make, and I guess its dyed blue so it won't be confused with water or so ya know what it is.....(like the stink added to gasoline)
I'm a lot closer to getting rid of some debt, getting a car and a hedgehog lol


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's good to hear! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm ready for work its been a while since I was up this early going in at 7
I'll be done a 3:30 yay


----------

